# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm khác >  Autodesk HSMWorks Ultimate 2020

## minhhuong0681

Giới thiệu Autodesk HSMWorks Ultimate 2020
HSMWorks Ultimate 2020 là một giải pháp CAM tích hợp cho SolidWorks và Inventor giúp đơn giản hóa quy trình gia công. Ứng dụng tuyệt vời này cho phép người dùng đơn giản hóa quy trình gia công với chế độ phay 2,5 trục đến 5 trục tích hợp, tiện và máy phay CAM cho Inventor và SOLIDWORKS. 

Giờ đây, người dùng có thể chuyển trực tiếp từ thiết kế CAD sang lập trình CAM sang máy phay CNC với một quy trình làm việc tích hợp. Nó có nhiều tính năng hấp dẫn và ấn tượng. Với AnyCAD trong Inventor, giờ đây các thay đổi thiết kế trong hệ thống CAD nguồn sẽ tự động được cập nhật xuôi dòng trong các bản vẽ và đường dẫn công cụ.



Việc xóa thích ứng không chỉ làm giảm thời gian gia công thô lên 4 lần mà còn tăng tuổi thọ công cụ. Với sự hỗ trợ của bộ đa xử lý, nó giúp giảm thời gian tính toán đường chạy dao, đặc biệt là trên các thiết kế lớn hoặc phức tạp. Nó cũng cho phép người dùng chọn từ một số kiểu 3 trục hoặc chọn mặt phẳng làm việc và thực hiện định vị trục 3 + 2 với cùng một chiến lược CAM. 

Đối với các mô hình gia công phức tạp, nó cung cấp các hoạt động đa trục bao gồm đường viền đa trục, độ nghiêng đường chạy dao 3D và hơn thế nữa. Các nhà thiết kế có thể cải thiện năng suất của họ với các chức năng xoay, đối mặt, tạo rãnh nhàm chán truyền thống. Tóm lại, phần mềm tuyệt vời này có tất cả những điều cần thiết để đơn giản hóa quy trình gia công và là một giải pháp không thể thiếu đối với những người trong lĩnh vực

Tính năng của Autodesk HSMWorks Ultimate 2020
Đây là giải pháp CAM tuyệt vời tích hợp với Inventor và SolidWork.
Giảm thời gian gia công thô và tăng tuổi thọ công cụ.
Hỗ trợ CPU đa lõi để giảm thời gian tính toán đường chạy dao.
Tự động tránh va chạm giữa bộ phận giữ và bộ phận công cụ.
Cung cấp sự tham gia của dao cắt điều khiển để giảm thiểu độ lệch của dụng cụ.
Cải thiện năng suất với quay, đối mặt và tạo rãnh truyền thống.
Thực hiện các chỉnh sửa văn bản phổ biến cho các tệp chương trình NC.
Có chiến lược gia công 2D trên các mặt phẳng.

----------

